# la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber



## babyray

Buenas noches, mirando la televisión he oído las siguientes frases: "_la salida perfecta husiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto";"yo hubiera hecho cualquier cosa, hasta dar mi vida si hubiese sido necesario" ;"hubiese tenido que dormir en un cuarto de hotel si no hubiese sido por ti"_. Desgraciadamente no tengo contexto porque saqué estas frases de varios diálogos diferentes pero me las apunté para preguntarles sobre los tiempos de los verbos utilizados. Yo las habría dicho así _"la salida perfecta habría sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto", "yo habría hecho cualquier cosa, hasta dar mi vida si hubiese sido necesario", "habría tenido que dormir en un cuarto de hotel si no hubiese sido por ti"._
Por favor, ¿podrían explicarme qué es lo que pasa con los tiempos? ¿la construcción correcta no debería condicional pasado+subjuntivo imperfecto? 

¡Muchísimas gracias de antemano!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Hola,

Te copio lo que pone en el DPD al respecto. 

*1.1.2.*  «Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada se considera  no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o  en el futuro. El verbo de la prótasis va en subjuntivo.
*a) *Si  la condición se refiere al presente o al futuro, la prótasis va en  pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de subjuntivo y la apódosis en  condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraría un coche._ Hoy resulta arcaico en este caso el uso en la apódosis de la forma en _-ra_ del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo o copretérito: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me comprara un coche_.  En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración  apódosis del pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche_.  Debe evitarse el uso en la prótasis del condicional simple o  pospretérito, propio de hablantes españoles del País Vasco y zonas  limítrofes como Navarra, Burgos, Cantabria y La Rioja, y que también se  da en algunas zonas de América: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche_.
*b) *  Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito  pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se  emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_.  También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis del  condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha  indicado antes (→ a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho_.

Como ves, las construcciones planteadas por tí son correctas y aceptadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dentellière

babyray said:


> Buenas noches, mirando la televisión he oído las siguientes frases: "_la salida perfecta husiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto";"yo hubiera hecho cualquier cosa, hasta dar mi vida si hubiese sido necesario" ;"hubiese tenido que dormir en un cuarto de hotel si no hubiese sido por ti"_. Desgraciadamente no tengo contexto porque saqué estas frases de varios diálogos diferentes pero me las apunté para preguntarles sobre los tiempos de los verbos utilizados. Yo las habría dicho así _"la salida perfecta habría sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto", "yo habría hecho cualquier cosa, hasta dar mi vida si hubiese sido necesario", "habría tenido que dormir en un cuarto de hotel si no hubiese sido por ti"._
> Por favor, ¿podrían explicarme qué es lo que pasa con los tiempos? ¿la construcción correcta no debería condicional pasado+subjuntivo imperfecto?
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias de antemano!
> ¡Muchísimisimas gracias por tu ayuda!


 

Buenas noches Babyray

Yo también diría :    _habría tenido que dormir en un cuarto de hotel si no hubiera/hubiese sido por tí_

:]


----------



## babyray

AllegroModerato said:


> Hola,
> 
> Te copio lo que pone en el DPD al respecto.
> 
> *1.1.2.* «Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada se considera no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o en el futuro. El verbo de la prótasis va en subjuntivo.
> *a) *Si la condición se refiere al presente o al futuro, la prótasis va en pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de subjuntivo y la apódosis en condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraría un coche._ Hoy resulta arcaico en este caso el uso en la apódosis de la forma en _-ra_ del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo o copretérito: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me comprara un coche_. En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración apódosis del pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche_. Debe evitarse el uso en la prótasis del condicional simple o pospretérito, propio de hablantes españoles del País Vasco y zonas limítrofes como Navarra, Burgos, Cantabria y La Rioja, y que también se da en algunas zonas de América:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche_.
> *b) *Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha indicado antes (→ a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho_.
> 
> Como ves, las construcciones planteadas por tí son correctas y aceptadas.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Muchas gracias por esta explicación. Sin embargo tengo algunas dudas. 
Este párrafo «_Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada se considera no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o en el futuro. El verbo de la prótasis va en subjuntivo. _no me quedó muy claro. ¿Podrías escribirme un ejemplo, por favor? 

Entiendo que la segunda y tercera frases que he escrito son arcaicas porque utilizan el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo tanto el la prótasis como en la apódosis pero ¿mi primer ejemplo también puede considerarse arcaico o no? ¿ Y por qué? 
El hecho de que hoy sea frecuente usar el pretérito imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis ¿hace que se considere correcto o solamente aceptado? ¿Es mejor seguir utilizando el condicional presente también en la lengua coloquial? 

He oído otra frase esta mañana "pareciera que la vida no le importara". ¿Se puede también decir "parecería que la vida no le importara"? ¿Y por qué? 

Muchísimas gracias otra vez a tí y a Dentellière también.


----------



## Realice

babyray said:


> Entiendo que la segunda y tercera frases que he escrito son arcaicas porque utilizan el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo tanto el la prótasis como en la apódosis pero ¿mi primer ejemplo también puede considerarse arcaico o no? ¿ Y por qué?


No, no son arcaicas (ninguna de las tres) porque tus ejemplos se refieren a tiempo pasado (no presente ni futuro), y por tanto corresponden al apartado b de esa cita del DPD, no al apartado a. Es el uso en una apódosis con referente presente o futuro lo que se considera arcaico.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Hola Babyray,



babyray said:


> Muchas gracias por esta explicación. Sin embargo tengo algunas dudas.
> Este párrafo «_Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada se considera no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o en el futuro. El verbo de la prótasis va en subjuntivo. _no me quedó muy claro. ¿Podrías escribirme un ejemplo, por favor?


 La prótasis se refiere a la primera parte de la oración. 

_Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraría un coche_
_Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, __me comprara un coche _(considerado arcaico)
_Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, __me compraba un coche _(coloquial)

En este ejemplo, _si me tocara la lotería _es la prótasis.




babyray said:


> Entiendo que la segunda y tercera frases que he escrito son arcaicas porque utilizan el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo tanto el la prótasis como en la apódosis pero ¿mi primer ejemplo también puede considerarse arcaico o no? ¿ Y por qué?
> El hecho de que hoy sea frecuente usar el pretérito imperfecto de indicativo en la apódosis ¿hace que se considere correcto o solamente aceptado? ¿Es mejor seguir utilizando el condicional presente también en la lengua coloquial?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias otra vez a tí y a Dentellière también.


Ten en cuenta que la segunda y tercera frase propuesta por ti pertenecen a la categoría *b* del artículo del DPD. O sea, las oraciones se refieren a hechos considerados irreales en _el pasado. _En esos casos, la forma del verbo en la apódosis (la segunda parte de la oración compuesta) puede ir en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo (hubiera/hubiese tenido), condicional compuesto o antepospretérito (habría tenido) (además de condicional simplre: _tendría_). El artículo no hace mención de que sea arcaico el uso del subjuntivo en la apódosis y, de hecho, se escucha frecuentemente. Ambas formas son igual de válidas, a mi entender.

En cuanto a la primera frase, creo que también es correcto el uso del subjuntivo, ya que el mensaje también hace referencia aun hecho irreal en el pasado, en cuyo caso se considera justificado el empleo del subjuntivo.

Espero te sirva la explicación. En todo caso, espera opiniones de hablantes nativos también.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Concuerdo con mis colegas respecto a las frases 2 y 3.

La frase 1 es harina de otro costal.

"_la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto"._

La primera opción es que esta frase no es una frase independiente sino que es una subordinada que depende de una construcción que exija subjuntivo. En este caso, no hay ningún problema.

Si se trata de una frase independiente, es un error o un localismo. Normalmente, "hubiera" siempre puede sustituir a "habría" si se trata del auxiliar "haber". Además, *en la apódosis de una frase condicional*, también "hubiese" puede sustituir a "habría". Es posible que en este caso se hayan mezclado las dos opciones y que "hubiese" aquí sustituye a "habría", fuera de la apódosis de una frase condicional. Si hubieran dicho: "_la salida perfecta hubiera sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto",_ incluso si es una frase independiente, no habría sido un error o localismo.


----------



## Realice

Peterdg said:


> Normalmente, "hubiera" siempre puede sustituir a "habría" si se trata del auxiliar "haber". Además, *en la apódosis de una frase condicional*, también "hubiese" puede sustituir a "habría". Es posible que en este caso se hayan mezclado las dos opciones y que "hubiese" aquí sustituye a "habría", fuera de la apódosis de una frase condicional. Si hubieran dicho: "_la salida perfecta hubiera sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto",_ incluso si es una frase independiente, no habría sido un error o localismo.


Estoy de acuerdo. Suena mucho mejor con 'hubiera'. Pero lo mismo pienso del propio ejemplo que el DPD parece considerar correcto: _'Si hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiese comprado un coche'._


----------



## Peterdg

Realice said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Suena mucho mejor con 'hubiera'. Pero lo mismo pienso del propio ejemplo que el DPD parece considerar correcto: _'Si hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiese comprado un coche'._


La oración en azul es la apódosis de una frase condicional y en este caso, sí se admite hubiese/hubiera/habría como equivalentes. (Es algo bastante reciente; antes, la RAE mencionó la posibilidad de "hubiese" en la apódosis con el comentario que las opciones preferidas eran "habría/hubiera". Ahora, en la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", ya no lo mencionan y las consideran todas válidas)


----------



## Realice

Peterdg said:


> Es algo bastante reciente


Yo debo ser antigua, pues 

(Pero de que admitan el 'hubiese' en la apódosis a que admitan el 'hubiese' en una oración independiente hay medio paso, ¿no?)


----------



## babyray

Peterdg said:


> Concuerdo con mis colegas respecto a las frases 2 y 3.
> 
> La frase 1 es harina de otro costal.
> 
> "_la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto"._
> 
> La primera opción es que esta frase no es una frase independiente sino que es una subordinada que depende de una construcción que exija subjuntivo. En este caso, no hay ningún problema.
> 
> Si se trata de una frase independiente, es un error o un localismo. Normalmente, "hubiera" siempre puede sustituir a "habría" si se trata del auxiliar "haber". Además, *en la apódosis de una frase condicional*, también "hubiese" puede sustituir a "habría". Es posible que en este caso se hayan mezclado las dos opciones y que "hubiese" aquí sustituye a "habría", fuera de la apódosis de una frase condicional. Si hubieran dicho: "_la salida perfecta hubiera sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto",_ incluso si es una frase independiente, no habría sido un error o localismo.


 
La frase completa es "la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto para matarla". La verdad es que estoy muy confundida Quieren decir que "hubiese sido" puede substituir "habría sido", ¿verdad? Además, no entiendo porque "hubiera" sería correcta si se tratara de una frase independiente pero no "hubiese" si ambas formas son del pretérito imperfecto. 

Esta tarde oí otra frase "_hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido"._ Creo que ésta como las demás que he escrito utilizan el pretérito imperfecto porque se refieren a hechos irreales que hacen referencia al pasado. ¿Es así? 

Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> La frase completa es "la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto para matarla". La verdad es que estoy muy confundida Quieren decir que "hubiese sido" puede substituir "habría sido", ¿verdad? Además, no entiendo porque "hubiera" sería correcta si se tratara de una frase independiente pero no "hubiese" si ambas formas son del pretérito imperfecto.
> 
> Esta tarde oí otra frase "_hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido"._ Creo que ésta como las demás que he escrito utilizan el pretérito imperfecto porque se refieren a hechos irreales que hacen referencia al pasado. ¿Es así?
> 
> Muchas gracias otra vez.


Hay algunos verbos, el auxiliar "haber", "querer", "poder", "saber" y "deber", con los que el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra siempre puede sustituir al condicional. Esto no ocurre con el subjuntivo imperfecto en -se, salvo para el auxiliar "haber" en la apódosis de una frase condicional. Por ejemplo, es muy común: "Quisiera una cerveza" y esto equivale a "Querría una cerveza". La frase siguiente no es correcta: *"Quisiese una cerveza".

Normalmente, las formas del subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra o en -se son intercambiables. Sin embargo, esto es uno de los casos en los que no lo son excepto, otra vez, para "hubiera" y "hubiese" en frases condicionales. (Hay otro caso en el que las formas en -ra y las formas en -se no son intercambiables, pero esto está fuera del tema de este hilo).

Ahora bien; lo que pasa en estas frases independientes es que se traslada esta equivalencia entre "habría", "hubiera" y "hubiese" que existe en la apódosis de una frase condicional, a una frase independiente.

Tengo la impresión de que ocurre sobre todo en la región de Madrid (por lo menos, lo leo bastante en las novelas de una autora madrileña).

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Realice

Peterdg said:


> Hay algunos verbos, el auxiliar "haber", "querer", "poder", "saber" y "deber", con los que el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra *siempre* puede sustituir al condicional.


Ey, Peter, no me líes a la niña... Nadie en el mundo de habla hispana dice _'Esta tarde *pudiéramos* ir al zoo con los niños'_


----------



## Peterdg

Realice said:


> Ey, Peter, no me líes a la niña... Nadie en el mundo de habla hispana dice _'Esta tarde *pudiéramos* ir al zoo con los niños'_


Pues según la RAE, lo dicen de esta manera en algunas regiones. ¿Qué puedo hacer yo?

Con algunos de estos verbos, es muy común (querer, haber). Con otros (poder, saber y deber) se limita a ciertas regiones pero, por lo visto, se utiliza.


----------



## Pixidio

Realice said:


> Ey, Peter, no me líes a la niña... Nadie en el mundo de habla hispana dice _'Esta tarde *pudiéramos* ir al zoo con los niños'_



El mismo reclamo de ambos lados del oceáno.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Pues según la RAE, lo dicen de esta manera en algunas regiones. ¿Qué puedo hacer yo?
> 
> Con algunos de estos verbos, es muy común (querer, haber). Con otros (poder, saber y deber) se limita a ciertas regiones pero, por lo visto, se utiliza.



En algunos casos me suena natural:

_En el primer argumento que expones *pudieras* tener razón_


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En algunos casos me suena natural:
> 
> _En el primer argumento que expones *pudieras* tener razón_


Otro ejemplo sacado del "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, pag. 358: _La casa podría/pudiera ser más cómoda._

Si la RAE me dice que es así, ¿quién soy yo para disentir?


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Otro ejemplo sacado del "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, pag. 358: _La casa podría/pudiera ser más cómoda._
> 
> Si la RAE me dice que es así, ¿quién soy yo para disentir?



Esa también me suena natural. Lo que ocurre es que en mi zona no funciona en todos los casos (por ejemplo, la frase del zoo también me suena mal). Quizá funcione en otras partes. Pudiera ser...


----------



## Pixidio

La sustitución de un condicional simple por el pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo en su forma -ra, en Argentina, es muy infrecuente.


----------



## Peterdg

Pixidio said:


> La sustitución de un condicional simple por el pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo en su forma -ra, en Argentina, es muy infrecuente.


Por lo que ya he visto en el foro, tienes razón. Pero, ¿tampoco lo haríais con: "quisiera un cerveza"? ¿Siempre diríais: "Querría una cerveza"?


----------



## Pixidio

Peterdg said:


> Por lo que ya he visto en el foro, tienes razón. Pero, ¿tampoco lo haríais con: "quisiera un cerveza"? ¿Siempre diríais: "Querría una cerveza"?



"Quiero una birra" 
Sí, digamos que si alguna vez me toca hablar español en serio, diría "quisiera tal cosa".


----------



## Peterdg

Pixidio said:


> "Quiero una birra"
> Sí, digamos que si alguna vez me toca hablar español en serio, diría "quisiera tal cosa".


 ¿Birra? 
¿Influencia italiana?


----------



## cbrena

Con el verbo querer, si *quisiera* hablar en serio, lo usaría. Con el verbo poder, no *podría* cambiarlo. Aunque *pudiera/podría* ser correcto, no me sale de forma natural.

_Mañana *podríamos* ir al zoo.
Si *pudiéramos* ir al zoo mañana, iríamos. _

No intercambiaría _podríamos_ y _pudiéramos_ en los ejemplos anteriores.

¿Lo uso incorrectamente Peterdg?


----------



## babyray

Peterdg said:


> Hay algunos verbos, el auxiliar "haber", "querer", "poder", "saber" y "deber", con los que el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra siempre puede sustituir al condicional. Esto no ocurre con el subjuntivo imperfecto en -se, salvo para el auxiliar "haber" en la apódosis de una frase condicional. Por ejemplo, es muy común: "Quisiera una cerveza" y esto equivale a "Querría una cerveza". La frase siguiente no es correcta: *"Quisiese una cerveza".
> 
> Normalmente, las formas del subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra o en -se son intercambiables. Sin embargo, esto es uno de los casos en los que no lo son excepto, otra vez, para "hubiera" y "hubiese" en frases condicionales. (Hay otro caso en el que las formas en -ra y las formas en -se no son intercambiables, pero esto está fuera del tema de este hilo).
> 
> Ahora bien; lo que pasa en estas frases independientes es que se traslada esta equivalencia entre "habría", "hubiera" y "hubiese" que existe en la apódosis de una frase condicional, a una frase independiente.
> 
> Tengo la impresión de que ocurre sobre todo en la región de Madrid (por lo menos, lo leo bastante en las novelas de una autora madrileña).
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.


 
Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Lo que todavía no entiendo es si la frase _"la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto"_ es correcta o no. O sea, entendí que con "hubiera" no hay problemas porque puede sustituir perfectamente "habría" pero no entiendo muy bien qué es lo que pasa con "hubiese". Esta es una frase independiente, entonces ¿tengo que considerarla incorrecta? 

Sobre la otra frase que añadí ayer _"hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido" _está correcta o no? Se trata de un hecho irreal referido al pasado, por lo tanto creo que puede sustituir "habría hecho" y "hubiera hecho". ¿Qué opinan? 

Además, me gustaría saber cuáles son sus opiniones sobre la frase _"pareciera que la vida no le importara"._ Quisiera saber si "pareciera" puede ser sustituido por "parecería" o "pareciese" o no y por qué.

¡Mil gracias otra vez!


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Lo que todavía no entiendo es si la frase _"la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto"_ es correcta o no. O sea, entendí que con "hubiera" no hay problemas porque puede sustituir perfectamente "habría" pero no entiendo muy bien qué es lo que pasa con "hubiese". Esta es una frase independiente, entonces ¿tengo que considerarla incorrecta?
> 
> Sobre la otra frase que añadí ayer _"hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido" _está correcta o no? Se trata de un hecho irreal referido al pasado, por lo tanto creo que puede sustituir "habría hecho" y "hubiera hecho". ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Además, me gustaría saber cuáles son sus opiniones sobre la frase _"pareciera que la vida no le importara"._ Quisiera saber si "pareciera" puede ser sustituido por "parecería" o "pareciese" o no y por qué.
> 
> ¡Mil gracias otra vez!


En mi opinión, las frases independientes que pusiste con "hubiese" no son correctas gramaticalmente. 

La última frase podría ser correcta si significara: "había parecido que la vida no le había importado". Me parece poco probable, pero gramaticalmente es posible. De todos modos, sería lenguaje periodístico o literario.

PD. "parecer que", exige indicativo. "no parecer que" exige subjuntivo.


----------



## Pixidio

Peterdg said:


> PD. "parecer que", exige indicativo. "no parecer que" exige subjuntivo.



Pareciera que la vida no le importa. 
No parece que la vida le importase.


----------



## babyray

Pixidio said:


> Pareciera que la vida no le importa.
> No parece que la vida le importase.


 
¿Puedo también decir "_parece que la vida no le importa", "parecía que la vida no le importaba", no pareciera que la vida le importara", __"no parece que la vida le importe"_? 

¿Qué opinan sobre la frase _"hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido_"¿ Está incorrecta, ¿verdad? Después de haber leído sus explicaciones, creo que esta frase podría construirse así _"habría/hubiera hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese/hubiera permitido"._ ¿Es así o me equivoco?

Entendí que la frase introducida por "si" sólo puede construire con "hubiera/hubiese" mientras que la frase independiente sólo puede construírse con "hubiera/habría". ¿Es correcto?

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Realice

babyray said:


> ¿Puedo también decir "_parece que la vida no le importa", "parecía que la vida no le importaba", no pareciera que la vida le importara", __"no parece que la vida le importe"_?


Puedes decir todo eso, pero la tercera no es una frase normal (ese imperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración principal suena 'afectado'). Las otras tres son perfectamente comunes.



babyray said:


> ¿Qué opinan sobre la frase _"hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido_"¿ Está incorrecta, ¿verdad? Después de haber leído sus explicaciones, creo que esta frase podría construirse así _"habría/hubiera hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese/hubiera permitido"._ ¿Es así o me equivoco?


La impresión que yo saco de las explicaciones de Peter (que ha leído mucha más gramática del español que yo) es que la RAE la considera aceptable... pero suena más fea que si la construyes con 'hubiera': '_hubiera hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido'._



babyray said:


> Entendí que la frase introducida por "si" sólo puede construire con "hubiera/hubiese" mientras que la frase independiente sólo puede construírse con "hubiera/habría". ¿Es correcto?


Si usas esa norma, no te equivocarás. Habrá más opciones consideradas aceptables, pero ésas son las preferentes.



Peterdg said:


> PD. "parecer que", exige indicativo.


Esta regla no te la aprendas, babyray  Es tan común (al menos en la península) usar 'parecer que' con subjuntivo (cuando se asume que la apariencia es falsa) que la RAE va a tardar dos días en recitificar su norma. Pero eso es tema de este otro hilo.


----------



## Peterdg

Realice said:


> Esta regla no te la aprendas, babyray  Es tan común (al menos en la península) usar 'parecer que' con subjuntivo (cuando se asume que la apariencia es falsa) que la RAE va a tardar dos días en recitificar su norma. Pero eso es tema de este otro hilo.


¿Y yo no puedo liar a la niña? 

Babyray, mira el enlace que puso Realice. Al final del hilo, hay la opinión de la RAE.

Lo del uso del subjuntivo/indicativo con parecer es una pregunta que aparece con bastante frecuencia en los exámenes del DELE. (también _suponer que + indicativo_)

Estoy de acuerdo con los otros comentarios que puso Realice acerca de tu último aporte.


----------



## babyray

Realice said:


> Puedes decir todo eso, pero la tercera no es una frase normal (ese imperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración principal suena 'afectado'). Las otras tres son perfectamente comunes.
> 
> 
> La impresión que yo saco de las explicaciones de Peter (que ha leído mucha más gramática del español que yo) es que la RAE la considera aceptable... pero suena más fea que si la construyes con 'hubiera': '_hubiera hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido'._
> 
> _No entiendo esta parte. Antes Peterdg había explicado que "hubiera" puede sustuir a "habría" en las frases independientes, mientras que en la apódosis "hubiese" puede a "hubiera" pero no a "habría". Añadió también que la frase "la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba allí" está incorrecta porque es una frase independiente, entonces exije "hubiera" o "habría". _
> _Explicas que con "hubiera" suena más bonita pero también puedo decir "habría hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese/hubiera permitido", ¿verdad?_
> 
> 
> Si usas esa norma, no te equivocarás. Habrá más opciones consideradas aceptables, pero ésas son las preferentes.
> 
> 
> Esta regla no te la aprendas, babyray  Es tan común (al menos en la península) usar 'parecer que' con subjuntivo (cuando se asume que la apariencia es falsa) que la RAE va a tardar dos días en recitificar su norma. Pero eso es tema de este otro hilo.


 
¡Muchísimas gracias Realice y Peterdg por sus últimos aportes! Para hacer un resumen: 

_1) la salida perfecta habría/hubiera sido saber que ella esta en ese cuarto_
_2) yo hubiera/habría hecho cualquier cosa, hasta dar mi vida si hubiese/hubiera sido necesario_
_3) habría/hubiera tenido que dormir en un hotel si no hubiese/hubiera sido por ti _

¿Mis frases están completas o hay otras opciones más posibles y gramaticalmente correctas?

Por lo que concierne "parecer que+indicativo" y "no parecer que+subjuntivo" he encontrato esta explicación en un enlace del hilo que Peter me proporcionó:

_Pues ni presente de subjuntivo (tengas) ni pretérito (tuvieras). A pesar del uso que recoge el ilustre Manuel Seco (post #48), la Academia opina que parecer que rige indicativo en frases afirmativas y subjuntivo en las negativas. Eso es todo. Adjunto la respuesta de la docta casa a mi consulta:_

_En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:_

_El verbo parecer, en oraciones afirmativas, rige indicativo._

_Ejemplos:_

_Parece que ese pájaro tiene un ala rota._
_Parecía que Juan tenía miedo._
_Parece que tienes veinte años._

_No ocurre así en las oraciones negativas, que rigen subjuntivo:_

_No parece que ese pájaro tenga un ala rota._
_No parecía que Juan tuviera miedo._
_No parece que tengas cincuenta años._

Sin embargo he leído que en España hay una fuerte tendencia a utilizar "parecer que+presente de subjuntivo" mientras que en América Latina prefieren "parecer que+imperfecto de subjuntivo". Creo que lo mejor para mí es seguir la regla de la RAE, ¿no? ¿Qué opinan? 

En cambio, en las frases negativas, ¿qué es lo que pasa con los tiempos? ¿Todo el mundo sigue la regla y usa el subjuntivo o no?

¡¡¡Gracias infinitamente!!!


----------



## cbrena

babyray said:


> Sin embargo he leído que en España hay una fuerte tendencia a utilizar "parecer que+presente de subjuntivo" mientras que en América Latina prefieren "parecer que+imperfecto de subjuntivo". Creo que lo mejor para mí es seguir la regla de la RAE, ¿no? ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> En cambio, en las frases negativas, ¿qué es lo que pasa con los tiempos? ¿Todo el mundo sigue la regla y usa el subjuntivo o no?



En mi habla cotidiano en las frases negativas uso el subjuntivo, en las afirmativas uso el indicativo.
_Parece que tienes veinte años.
No parece que tengas veinte años._

En afirmativas con el subjuntivo me suenan extrañas, y no sé por qué, con un toque de incredulidad, de pedantería o de ¿ironía? 
Con el presente de subjuntivo: _Parece que tengas veinte años.  _ 

Con el imperfecto de subjuntivo: _Parece que tuvieras veinte años. _


----------



## Realice

A ver... otro intento de resumen.


babyray said:


> _mientras que en la apódosis "hubiese" puede a "hubiera" pero no a "habría". _


En lo que yo he leído y recuerdo, Peter no dice esto en ningún sitio. En la apódosis, 'hubiese' puede sustituir tanto a 'hubiera' como a 'habría' (no así en las oraciones independientes). Por tanto...



> _1) la salida perfecta habría/hubiera sido saber que ella esta en ese cuarto *De acuerdo. Éstas, y sólo éstas, son las opciones normativas.*_
> _2) yo hubiera/habría hecho cualquier cosa, hasta dar mi vida si hubiese/hubiera sido necesario *La RAE considera admisible también decir 'Yo hubiese hecho cualquier cosa... si hubiera/hubiese sido necesario'.*_
> _3) habría/hubiera tenido que dormir en un hotel si no hubiese/hubiera sido por ti *La RAE considera admisible también decir 'hubiese tenido que dormir... si no hubiera/hubiese sido por ti'.*_





babyray said:


> Por lo que concierne "parecer que+indicativo" y "no parecer que+subjuntivo" [...] Creo que lo mejor para mí es seguir la regla de la RAE, ¿no? ¿Qué opinan?


Seguramente*. Sobre todo si te lo preguntan en un examen 

Pero... para mí esta respuesta de la RAE es absolutamente sorprendente. Y sospecho que no sólo para mí, sino para cualquier peninsular (de hecho, es muy gracioso leer el hilo original de la disputa: el forero español ni siquiera llega a entender que le están criticando el uso del subjuntivo en esa estructura, tan perfectamente normal y correcto lo ve ). Aunque, leyendo a la RAE, *parece que sea/fuera* un crimen usar subjuntivo con 'parecer que' . Para mí hay una clara diferencia de matiz en el uso con indicativo y en el uso con subjuntivo. Si yo digo _'Parece que *es* un crimen usar subjuntivo'_, estoy admitiendo que es posible que sea un crimen. Si yo digo _'Parece que *sea/fuera* un crimen usar subjuntivo'_, estoy sugiriendo que *no* es un crimen, aunque lo parezca. Por eso en mi frase anterior he usado subjuntivo deliberadamente, y no usaría indicativo porque no significa lo mismo (sería admitir que la RAE pudiera tener razón... y eso nunca ). Las dos construcciones suenan estupendas a mis oídos, sin sombra de duda. Es más... estoy segura de que *todos* los académicos de la RAE usan la construcción con subjuntivo de forma habitual.



babyray said:


> En cambio, en las frases negativas, ¿qué es lo que pasa con los tiempos? ¿Todo el mundo sigue la regla y usa el subjuntivo o no?


Sí, en las frases negativas no hay duda ni problema.

* Como bien sabrás, este adverbio (paradójicamente) en español no significa 'con seguridad', sino 'probablemente'


----------



## Realice

cbrena said:


> En afirmativas con el subjuntivo me suenan extrañas, y no sé por qué, con un toque de incredulidad, de pedantería o de ¿ironía?
> Con el presente de subjuntivo: _Parece que tengas veinte años. _
> 
> Con el imperfecto de subjuntivo: _Parece que tuvieras veinte años. _


Pero esto es exactamente lo que le dices a tu interlocutor cuando tiene sesenta, y ya no debería hacer/decir las tonterías que se hacen/dicen a los veinte, ¿no, cbrena? Ése es un buen ejemplo de caso en que a mí me resulta mucho más natural usar el subjuntivo: no tiene veinte años, es obvio que no los tiene, y por eso me resulta raro decir 'Parece que *tienes* veinte años'.


----------



## cbrena

Realice, creo que estamos diciendo lo mismo ¿no?

El subjuntivo lo usamos en afirmativas de forma irónica, aportando incluso (como bien dices) reproche. Con el indicativo en las afirmativas no existe ninguna connotación.


----------



## babyray

Realice said:


> A ver... otro intento de resumen.
> 
> En lo que yo he leído y recuerdo, Peter no dice esto en ningún sitio. En la apódosis, 'hubiese' puede sustituir tanto a 'hubiera' como a 'habría' (no así en las oraciones independientes). Por tanto...
> 
> _Discúlpame, como ves es muy difícil para mí entender esta regla, así que debo haber mal interpretado las palabras de Peter. Mea culpa La apódosis es la frase dependiente, ¿verdad? Te lo pregunto porque he entendido que en cambio la frase independiente sólo puede construirse con "hubiera" o "habría". Peter había dicho que la frase "la salida perfecto hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto" está mal porque hay "hubiese" y tú me lo has confirmado. Ahora estoy muy confundida porque me escribiste que en las frases 2 y 3 sí se puede utilizar "hubiese". ¿Por qué? Ten paciencia conmigo, ¡por favor!_
> 
> 
> Seguramente*. Sobre todo si te lo preguntan en un examen
> 
> Pero... para mí esta respuesta de la RAE es absolutamente sorprendente. Y sospecho que no sólo para mí, sino para cualquier peninsular (de hecho, es muy gracioso leer el hilo original de la disputa: el forero español ni siquiera llega a entender que le están criticando el uso del subjuntivo en esa estructura, tan perfectamente normal y correcto lo ve ). Aunque, leyendo a la RAE, *parece que sea/fuera* un crimen usar subjuntivo con 'parecer que' . Para mí hay una clara diferencia de matiz en el uso con indicativo y en el uso con subjuntivo. Si yo digo _'Parece que *es* un crimen usar subjuntivo'_, estoy admitiendo que es posible que sea un crimen. Si yo digo _'Parece que *sea/fuera* un crimen usar subjuntivo'_, estoy sugiriendo que *no* es un crimen, aunque lo parezca. Por eso en mi frase anterior he usado subjuntivo deliberadamente, y no usaría indicativo porque no significa lo mismo (sería admitir que la RAE pudiera tener razón... y eso nunca ). Las dos construcciones suenan estupendas a mis oídos, sin sombra de duda. Es más... estoy segura de que *todos* los académicos de la RAE usan la construcción con subjuntivo de forma habitual.
> 
> _Muchas gracias por esta explicación. Creo que seguir la regla está bien, pero quizás sea mejor usar el subjuntivo (presente o imperfecto según los países) después de "parecer que" en el habla cotidiana y coloquial. ¿Qué te parece? Después de haber leído tus ejemplos "parece que sea/fuera un crimen usar subjuntivo" y "parece que es un crimen usar subjuntivo" me he dado cuenta de que hay una diferencia importante de significado. Sin embargo, desgraciadamente la RAE no la toma en consideración. _
> 
> 
> Sí, en las frases negativas no hay duda ni problema.
> 
> * Como bien sabrás, este adverbio (paradójicamente) en español no significa 'con seguridad', sino 'probablemente'


----------



## Realice

babyray said:


> _Discúlpame, como ves es muy difícil para mí entender esta regla, así que debo haber mal interpretado las palabras de Peter. Mea culpa La apódosis es la frase dependiente, ¿verdad? Te lo pregunto porque he entendido que en cambio la frase independiente sólo puede construirse con "hubiera" o "habría". Peter había dicho que la frase "la salida perfecto hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto" está mal porque hay "hubiese" y tú me lo has confirmado. Ahora estoy muy confundida porque me escribiste que en las frases 2 y 3 sí se puede utilizar "hubiese". ¿Por qué? Ten paciencia conmigo, ¡por favor!_


 
Frase independiente = la que no lleva oración subordinada de tipo condicional. Por ejemplo, '_La salida perfecta hubiera sido_ e_sa'._ Asumo que 'frase independiente' no es un nombre técnico, pero cuando los compañeros te hablan de 'frase independiente', se refieren a la que no tiene una subordinada condicional.

Apódosis = la oración principal en una estructura condicional. Por ejemplo, en _*'Yo hubiera/habría hecho cualquier cosa* si hubiese/hubiera sido necesario',_ la apódosis es la parte resaltada en negrita.

Prótasis = la oración subordinada en una estructura condicional. Por ejemplo, en _'Yo hubiera/habría hecho cualquier cosa *si hubiese/hubiera sido necesario'*,_ la prótasis es la parte resaltada en negrita.

Repasa el hilo con este mini-glosario y verás que no hay confusión o contradicción. Me temo, por tus palabras, que tú estás confundiendo 'frase independiente' con 'apódosis', y también estás confundiendo 'apódosis' con 'prótasis', y de ahí viene el lío.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Perfectas la explicaciones de Realice y cbrena!


----------



## babyray

Realice, he releído todo el hilo con tu mini-glosario y ahora entiendo casi todo. Aquí están las dudas que todavía me persiguen:

1)La frase _"la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto" _es incorrecta porque se trata de una oración independiente en la que sólo se puede usar o "hubiera" o "habría". Pero entonces ¿por qué en _"hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido"_ "hubiese hecho" está bien? ¡No alcanzo a entenderlo! Se trata de una oración independiente como la primera.

2)Ahora he entendido que en la apódosis se puede usar hubiera/hubiese/habría mientras que en la prótasis sólo hubiera/hubiese. Peter había añadido este ejemplo (y yo añadí todas las opciones) _"Si hubiese/hubiera tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese/habría comprado un coche." _Por lo visto en esta frase_ "yo se lo hubiese dicho si hubiese podido" _puedo también decir _"yo se lo hubiese/hubiera/habría dicho si hubiese/hubiera podido"._ ¿Es correcto?

3)En la explicación del DPD había este ejemplo _"si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo." _En este caso no estoy segura si "tendría" puede ser sustituido por "tuviera/tuviese", me suenan raros. ¿Qué opinan? 

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Realice

babyray said:


> 1)La frase _"la salida perfecta hubiese sido saber que ella estaba en ese cuarto" _es incorrecta porque se trata de una oración independiente en la que sólo se puede usar o "hubiera" o "habría". Pero entonces ¿por qué en _"hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido"_ "hubiese hecho" está bien? ¡No alcanzo a entenderlo! Se trata de una oración independiente como la primera.


Claramente no, babyray. Se trata de una estructura condicional con su apódosis (_hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella_) y su prótasis (_si me lo hubiese permitido_). La primera no es una estructura condicional.



babyray said:


> 2)Ahora he entendido que en la apódosis se puede usar hubiera/hubiese/habría mientras que en la prótasis sólo hubiera/hubiese. Peter había añadido este ejemplo (y yo añadí todas las opciones) _"Si hubiese/hubiera tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese/habría comprado un coche." _Por lo visto en esta frase_ "yo se lo hubiese dicho si hubiese podido" _puedo también decir _"yo se lo hubiese/hubiera/habría dicho si hubiese/hubiera podido"._ ¿Es correcto?


Es correcto.



babyray said:


> 3)En la explicación del DPD había este ejemplo _"si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo." _En este caso no estoy segura si "tendría" puede ser sustituido por "tuviera/tuviese", me suenan raros. ¿Qué opinan?


No se puede. O, mejor dicho, quizá se puede decir 'S_i hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tuviera un trabajo'_ sin incurrir en incorreción gramatical (algún mensaje de Peter en este hilo dice que el imperfecto en -ra siempre puede sustituir al condicional, y yo tengo toda la fe del mundo en los conocimientos gramaticales de Peter)... pero si dices eso parece que estés recitando un poema de Garcilaso del siglo XV en vez de hablando en el siglo XXI.


----------



## Peterdg

Realice said:


> No se puede. O, mejor dicho, quizá se puede decir 'S_i hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tuviera un trabajo'_ sin incurrir en incorreción gramatical (algún mensaje de Peter en este hilo dice que el imperfecto en -ra siempre puede sustituir al condicional, y yo tengo toda la fe del mundo en los conocimientos gramaticales de Peter)... pero si dices eso parece que estés recitando un poema de Garcilaso del siglo XV en vez de hablando en el siglo XXI.


No se puede, como bien dice Realice.

sólo con los verbos_ poder, saber, querer, deber_ y el auxiliar _haber_. "Tener" no está en la lista 

Pero tengo que añadir que en textos clásicos, sí puedes encontrarlo a menudo. También aparece en la lengua popular de Venezuela, República Dominicana y en menor medida en Puerto Rico, Costa Rica y Honduras (fuente NGLE: 24.1.2b)


----------



## Realice

Peterdg said:


> sólo con los verbos_ poder, saber, querer, deber_ y el auxiliar _haber_. "Tener" no está en la lista


Me consuelas cantidad 

Diré entonces 'S_i hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy supiera mi futuro con más certeza'_, o 'S_i hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy pudiera encarar las cosas con más confianza'_...  pero me iré a Venezuela a decirlo, por si las moscas


----------



## babyray

Realice, tienes razón, he cometido un error. La frase_ "hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido"_ puede construirse también así _"hubiese/hubiera/habría hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese/hubiera permitido" _porque se trata de una apódosis_._ Está bien, ¿verdad? 

Entiendo que el condiciónal presente puede ser sustituito por la forma en -ra del subjuntivo imperfecto sólo cuando tenemos los verbos _poder, saber, querer, deber y haber_. Peter, no entiendo si puedo encontrar estos verbos al subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra a menudo en los texto clásicos de algunos países de Latinoamérica o si estabas hablando del verbo "tener" usado incorrectamente en estos textos. De todas formas, ¿la forma en -se del subjuntivo imperfecto sólo puede ser utilizada en las apódosis con el auxiliar "haber"? ¿Con los verbos poder, saber, querer y deber no es posible hacerlo?

Esta tarde oí esta frase _"nunca me hubiese pasado por la mente que ella pudiese ser la verdadera madre del niño". _Creo los dos "hubiese" son dos errores porque ésta es una frase independiente y por esto pienso que debería decirse así_ "nunca me hubiera/habría pasado por la mente que ella pudiera/podría ser la verdadera madre del niño". ¿_Es así o me equivoco?

¡¡Mil gracias!!


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> Realice, tienes razón, he cometido un error. La frase_ "hubiese hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese permitido"_ puede construirse también así _"hubiese/hubiera/habría hecho lo imposible por ella si me lo hubiese/hubiera permitido" _porque se trata de una apódosis_._ Está bien, ¿verdad?
> 
> Entiendo que el condiciónal presente puede ser sustituido por la forma en -ra del subjuntivo imperfecto sólo cuando tenemos los verbos _poder, saber, querer, deber y haber_. Peter, no entiendo si puedo encontrar estos verbos al  en el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra a menudo en los texto clásicos de algunos países de Latinoamérica o si estabas hablando del verbo "tener" usado incorrectamente en estos textos. (*) De todas formas, ¿la forma en -se del subjuntivo imperfecto sólo puede ser utilizada en las apódosis con el auxiliar "haber"?(**) ¿Con los verbos poder, saber, querer y deber no es posible hacerlo?
> 
> Esta tarde oí esta frase _"nunca me hubiese pasado por la mente que ella pudiese ser la verdadera madre del niño". _Creo los dos (¿?) "hubiese" son dos (¿?) errores porque ésta es una frase independiente y por esto pienso que debería decirse así_ "nunca me hubiera/habría pasado por la mente que ella pudiera/podría/pudiese ser la verdadera madre del niño". (***)¿_Es así o me equivoco?
> 
> ¡¡Mil gracias!!


(*) En los textos clásicos, también en España, puedes encontrar cualquier verbo en subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra con valor de condicional. En esta época no era un error.

(**)En la apódosis, sí, sólo con el auxiliar "haber".

(***) Para el "hubiese" en esta frase, sí, sería mejor "Habría/hubiera". "pudiese" es correcto. Es aquí un mero subjuntivo imperfecto después de "nunca habría pensado que..." que exige subjuntivo.


----------



## babyray

Peterdg said:


> (*) En los textos clásicos, también en España, puedes encontrar cualquier verbo en subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra con valor de condicional. En esta época no era un error.
> 
> (**)En la apódosis, sí, sólo con el auxiliar "haber".
> 
> (***) Para el "hubiese" en esta frase, sí, sería mejor "Habría/hubiera". "pudiese" es correcto. Es aquí un mero subjuntivo imperfecto después de "nunca habría pensado que..." que exige subjuntivo.



¿Quieres decir que en el pasado no era un error sustituir cualquier verbo con valor de condicional en subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra?

Explicaste que en la apódosis sólo con el auxiliar "haber" puedo también utilizar  la forma en -se del subjuntivo imperfecto. Sin embargo, en la frase _"nunca hubiese pensado que ella pudiese ser la madre del niño" _no entendí si el primer "hubiese" de "nunca hubiese pensado" es correcto o  no. Creo que no porque es una frase independiente entonces debería ser "nunca hubiera/habría pensado". Además explicaste que el segundo "hubiese" de "que ella pudiese ser" está bien y puede utilizarse tanto como "hubiera" y "habría". ¿Qué quieres decir con la frase "aquí es un mero subjuntivo imperfecto? ¿Significa que aquí no hay ni apódosis ni prótasis? Por favor, ¡ten paciencia!


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> ¿Quieres decir que en el pasado no era un error sustituir cualquier verbo con valor de condicional en subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra? Es como lo empleaban. Todavía no había una RAE para condenar o admitir cosas.
> 
> Explicaste que en la apódosis sólo con el auxiliar "haber" puedo también utilizar la forma en -se del subjuntivo imperfecto. Sin embargo, en la frase _"nunca hubiese pensado que ella pudiese ser la madre del niño" _no entendí si el primer "hubiese" de "nunca hubiese pensado" es correcto o no. Es como dije en (***) Creo que no porque es una frase independiente entonces debería ser "nunca hubiera/habría pensado". Además explicaste que el segundo "hubiese" no hay un segundo _hubiese¿¿¿???_ de "que ella pudiese ser" está bien y puede utilizarse tanto como "hubiera" y "habría". ¿Qué quieres decir con la frase "aquí es un mero subjuntivo imperfecto? El subjuntivo aparece también en frases que no son frases condicionales. ¿Significa que aquí no hay ni apódosis ni prótasis? Sí Por favor, ¡ten paciencia!


----------



## babyray

¡Discúlpame! Estaba muy confudida con la frase _"nunca hubiese pensado que ella pudiese ser la madre del niño" _y me equivoqué dos veces sin darme cuenta de que no hay dos "hubiese". Ahora entendí que esta frase puedo construirla así _"nunca hubiera/habría pensado que ella pudiera/pudiese/podr_ía_ ser la madre del niño" _La primera parte puede construirse sólo con "hubiera" y "habría" porque es una frase independiente mientras que en la segunda parte puedo usar también la forma en -se de "poder" porque es una frase dependiente que necesita de un subjuntivo. ¿Es correcto?
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> Ahora entendí que esta frase puedo construirla así _"nunca hubiera/habría pensado que ella pudiera/pudiese/podría__ ser la madre del niño" _La primera parte puede construirse sólo con "hubiera" y "habría" porque es una frase independiente mientras que en la segunda parte puedo usar también la forma en -se de "poder" porque es una frase dependiente que necesita de un subjuntivo. ¿Es correcto?
> ¡Muchas gracias!


"Podría" no es posible aquí. Después de "nunca habría/hubiera pensado que", hay que utilizar un *subjuntivo*. El condicional aquí no es correcto.


----------



## babyray

Peterdg said:


> "Podría" no es posible aquí. Después de "nunca habría/hubiera pensado que", hay que utilizar un *subjuntivo*. El condicional aquí no es correcto.



Gracias por tu corrección. Pero ¿cuál es la regla? O sea, en este caso entendí que después de "nunca habría/hubiera pensado que" hay que utilizar el subjuntivo pero ¿en otros casos cómo funciona? Además, en "nunca habría/hubiera pensado" ¿"hubiese" es incorrecto porque es una frase independiente o hay otra razón?


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> Gracias por tu corrección. Pero ¿cuál es la regla? O sea, en este caso entendí que después de "nunca habría/hubiera pensado que" hay que utilizar el subjuntivo pero ¿en otros casos cómo funciona? Además, en "nunca habría/hubiera pensado" ¿"hubiese" es incorrecto porque es una frase independiente o hay otra razón?


El uso del subjuntivo es uno de los temas más complicados del español. Para darte "las reglas", tendría que publicar una gramática y esto no es el objetivo del foro. Podemos ayudarte con una frase y con una duda bien definida pero aquí no podemos explicarte algo tan complicado como el uso del subjuntivo en general. Lo siento.

Puedes leer este hilo para darte una idea de la complejidad del tema.


----------



## babyray

Peterdg said:


> El uso del subjuntivo es uno de los temas más complicados del español. Para darte "las reglas", tendría que publicar una gramática y esto no es el objetivo del foro. Podemos ayudarte con una frase y con una duda bien definida pero aquí no podemos explicarte algo tan complicado como el uso del subjuntivo en general. Lo siento.
> 
> Puedes leer este hilo para darte una idea de la complejidad del tema.


 
Muchas gracias por el enlace que me proporcionaste. En lo que concierne a mi pregunta en _"nunca habría/hubiera pensado" ¿"hubiese" es incorrecto porque es una frase independiente o hay otra razón? ¿_podrías ayudarme, por favor?


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> Muchas gracias por el enlace que me proporcionaste. En lo que concierne a mi pregunta en _"nunca habría/hubiera pensado" ¿"hubiese" es incorrecto porque es una frase independiente o hay otra razón? ¿_podrías ayudarme, por favor?


Sí, es la razón. En este caso puedes utilizar habría/hubiera porque necesitas un condicional. En el caso de "hubiera", utilizas "hubiera" con el valor de un condicional, no de un subjuntivo imperfecto verdadero. Como ya te explicamos más arriba, "hubiese" no puede desempeñar el papel de un condicional (salvo en la apódosis de una frase condicional).


----------



## babyray

Peterdg said:


> Sí, es la razón. En este caso puedes utilizar habría/hubiera porque necesitas un condicional. En el caso de "hubiera", utilizas "hubiera" con el valor de un condicional, no de un subjuntivo imperfecto verdadero. Como ya te explicamos más arriba, "hubiese" no puede desempeñar el papel de un condicional (salvo en la apódosis de una frase condicional).


 
Te doy las gracias por toda tu ayuda. Querría preguntarte sólo algunas cosas más. Oí en la telenovela que miro diariamente estas dos frases _"si nos hubiesemos casado ahora estaríamos mucho mejor"_ y _"¡hubiesemos ganado millones!"._ 
Según todas las explicaciones de este hilo en la prótasis de la primera frase puedo utilizar tanto "hubiesemos" como "hubieramos" pero no "habríamos" porque es introducida por "si". Entonces _"si nos hubiesemos/hubieramos casado ahora estaríamos mejor"_. En cambio "estaríamos" no puede ser sustituido por el sujbuntivo en -ra ni en -se, ¿verdad? ¿Cuál es la razón? Sé que es así pero no sabría explicar el porqué.
En la frase _"¡hubiesemos ganado millones!"_ creo que hay el mismo error que en _"la salida perfecta hubiese sido",_ o sea es una frase independiente que exije o el condicional simple o el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra _"¡habríamos/hubieramos ganado millones!"_ Si esta misma frase hubiera tenido una apódosis y una prótasis habríamos podido decir _"habríamos/hubieramos/hubiesemos ganado millones si hubieramos/hubiesemos invertido en ese negocio". _¿Es correcto todo lo que he dicho? 

¡Gracias infinitamente!


----------



## Peterdg

babyray said:


> Te doy las gracias por toda tu ayuda. Querría preguntarte sólo algunas cosas más. Oí en la telenovela que miro diariamente estas dos frases _"si nos hubiesemos casado ahora estaríamos mucho mejor"_ y _"¡hubiesemos ganado millones!"._
> Según todas las explicaciones de este hilo en la prótasis de la primera frase puedo utilizar tanto "hubiesemos" como "hubieramos" pero no "habríamos" porque es introducida por "si".Correcto Entonces _"si nos hubiesemos/hubieramos casado ahora estaríamos mejor"_.Correcto En cambio "estaríamos" no puede ser sustituido por el sujbuntivo en -ra ni en -se, ¿verdad?Correcto ¿Cuál es la razón? Sé que es así pero no sabría explicar el porqué.Porque "estar" no está en la lista de los verbos con los que el subj. imp. en -ra puede sustituir al condicional.
> En la frase _"¡hubiesemos ganado millones!"_ creo que hay el mismo error que en _"la salida perfecta hubiese sido",_ o sea es una frase independiente que exije o el condicional simple o el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra _"¡habríamos/hubieramos ganado millones!"_ CorrectoSi esta misma frase hubiera tenido una apódosis y una prótasis habríamos podido decir _"habríamos/hubieramos/hubiesemos ganado millones si hubieramos/hubiesemos invertido en ese negocio". _¿Es correcto todo lo que he dicho? Correcto.
> 
> ¡Gracias infinitamente!


----------

